# Miss my pits!



## Alapaha_Bully (Apr 8, 2014)

I had a female back in 2005 off of Crenshaw/Eli bloodlines and had a male off Jeep/Gator/Cowboy lines...those were some good dogs!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Do you have any pictures to share with us? We love to see pictures around here.

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## Alapaha_Bully (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes I do!


----------



## ImwithLoki (Mar 8, 2014)

She's super cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alapaha_Bully (Apr 8, 2014)

ImwithLoki said:


> She's super cute
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha love the tongue 

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## Alapaha_Bully (Apr 8, 2014)

ames said:


> Haha love the tongue
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


Lol...isn't it cute!


----------

